# New Espresso Machine Owner and Grinders (soon!)



## shaneg (Jun 15, 2020)

Hi All

After many years of nespresso usage and having found myself during the lockdown making espresso's 5-6 times a day I thought there must be a better way to make them nicer and without pods! Thus began my descent into espresso machine and grinder research. What I initially thought would be me spending a few hundred euros on a good machine has me with a Gaggia Classic Pro now on my counter as the minimum required machine from what I've read.

In terms of grinders I have ordered a Niche Zero which seems to be the general consensus currently as the best value available in terms of bang for its buck. As that isn't due until September I have ordered an Aergrind to carry me through and for the moment I'm getting my local coffee shop to grind some beans and using a pressurised basket.

The machine is only a week old but from what I've read a PID install is a required upgrade, though I'm going to work with what I've got so I can tell the difference when I upgrade! I have ordered the OPV springs though for when I change to using a grinder. I see a lot of users on the site use MrShades PID which looks great and straightforward to install though I am considering ito/ leva which is a more complicated install and more expensive.

I have discovered since getting the machine and a few different types of pre-ground and local coffee shop ground coffee that I have a long road to go in espresso tasting. Nespresso has made things much easier but perhaps blander.

This journey has certainly got a lot more complicated (and expensive!) since I decided to step off the nespresso path but hopefully years of great coffee and tinkering ahead!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The main thing you will probably not like, is thinking about how many years you spent drinking Nespresso before you got on the (very enjoyable) slippery slope.


----------



## shaneg (Jun 15, 2020)

Better late than never to join the slippery slope! I've even got my non-coffee drinking fiancee obsessed with the process and equipment so hopefully my taking over of more of the kitchen counter has been supported!


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Haha, sounds like you're in a good place with the missus as far as equipment etc. goes. Good work sir.


----------

